# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  اکتیویت ویندوز 10

## elham9

سلام

زمانیکه من لپتاپم رو خریدم یک ویندوز 10 داشت که فروشنده گفتن اورجینال هست. حدود چندسال هست که خودش اتوماتیک وار اپدیت میشه و مشکلی هم نداشته تا اپدیت امروز که در پایین صفحه مانیتور یه پیغام زده که activate windows به قسمت تنطیمات هم که میرم میزنه که ویندوز اکتیو نیست. ممنون میشم بگید چیکار کنم ؟

----------

